# Deer on Our Walk Today



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2014)

One of the many deer we saw on our walk in the park today...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow - it's as if she (it's a she, isn't it?) was posing for you ...

"Turn to the right ... show me "passion" ... that's it, baby, work with me, work with me ..."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, it's a doe...the males have antlers, she was very cooperative...and it helps that I speak deer. layful:   I saw around a dozen of them, and took some other pics that didn't come out good.  One close up would have been nice, but too blurred.  Gotta get used to my new little camera, not used to these gizmos, not even an eye viewer that you look into like I'm used to.  Technophobe here, lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2014)

The only reason I can take digital pictures is because I have a digital single-lens reflex camera - I could never use something that doesn't have an eye-piece.

Kudos on a great shot.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 11, 2014)

Beautiful image you captured SeaBreeze. I know you got to be quick with your camera when photographing wildlife. Seems like you no sooner spot them when they suddenly disappear. I live in Florida and occasionally see something, but kick myself for not having my camera ready.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_
Love the Deer photos SB_


----------



## Pam (Feb 11, 2014)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze. I love your pics. So miss walking through our beautiful woods behind our old farmhouse.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Seems like there's a sudden influx of bobcats.

Better call the zoo and borrow their bolt gun ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_Better round up some kids too Phil_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Better round up some kids too Phil_



Oh, that's right - we have to show them the real world!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2014)

What a pretty little gal !   Thanks for posting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone! :love_heart:  Lois, great photo of the bobcat, that's one animal I haven't been close to...yet!  :coolpics:  My pets do me dirty like the wildlife sometimes, when they're in a cute pose together or alone, they must hear the camera turn on...and they're gone. nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

You know what is supposedly making a comeback? Cougars.

Not the hot elderly woman type - the four-footed ones.

Almost exterminated in the East by 1900 and in the West shot on site, today they number more than 30,000 in the U.S. They range from California to Florida to the Ozarks. 

Good comeback, kitties!


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 11, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Lois do you have any trouble with Bobcats , do they go for your pets at all?
> _



Have never had a problem. Our property is fenced in. Before that we would have armadillos, possums, big turtles & feral cats using our yard. Only thing getting is is bunnies. I have 1 cat. She stays in the house or gets her sun & fresh air by laying around the pool, which has a huge screen room around it. I also have a boarder collie. She loves chasing the bunnies.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 11, 2014)

on my ranch I've seen deer, bobcat, mountain lion, feral pigs, skunks, raccoon, and more - here's a pic of my girls with a treed bobcat - I always take them off so the bobcat can get away

yep, one of the dogs didn't strike a very good pose 










here's the bob cat


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2014)

*Bucks*

Saw four deer today, here's a couple of pics...


----------



## Raven (Mar 7, 2014)

Wonderful pictures.
SeaBreeze you did great getting the pics of deer.  Lately we can see up to 9 or 10 deer in the
field next to our driveway.  The highway runs past and sometimes cars stop and folks take pictures.
There is still some snow on the ground with bits of brown grass showing through for deer to nibble at.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Raven, it's always a better walk when I can see some wildlife.  There are still patches of snow by me too, just not in those photos...the sun melts things pretty fast in my neck o' the woods. :sunshine:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2014)

Saw these young ones on Sunday, there were more, but all grazing and looking the other way...

​


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)

They hate to eat and run!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2015)

Saw these guys at the park today, a few deer and a coyote.  The pictures really aren't great, but it was a gorgeous day and wildlife always make my walks so much better.  Was alone today, so when I saw the two coyotes, I got out my pepper spray, just in case they became too assertive.  Only got a pic of the one.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 12, 2015)

Beautiful pics, SeaBreeze.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2015)

These pictures look like they could have been taken at our place.  We have several deer that hang out in our woods....I've counted as many as 14 at one time.  They are so used to us that they will come right up near our front deck on a hot Summer day to get a drink from one of our birdbaths.  So long as we don't make any sudden moves or noise, they will just look at us for a moment, then get their drink.  We've had a couple of fawns that were so curious they would come up on the back porch and look through the glass storm door to see what we were doing.  I used to hunt, but I haven't taken a deer in 3 or 4 years...more fun just to watch them.  The only aggravation I have with them is when they try to invade the garden...but I've got enough motion sensor sprinklers located around the perimeter that the sudden noise and burst of cold water generally keeps them at bay.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2015)

They come up to our back fence in summer to eat the pears that drop from the tree, we see quite a few of them there throughout the year.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2015)

We had a bumper crop of acorns, walnuts and hickory nuts this past Fall/Winter, and the deer and squirrels have been very busy dining on them all over the forest and yard.  Our squirrel population has doubled this Spring, and I expect we will see quite a few fawns in coming weeks.  Those little ones are a hoot to watch as they dance and jump around while "Mom" tries to keep them rounded up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2015)

Nothing like watching animals in nature, huh Don? Can do without too many squirrels here, we always find empty peanut shells in our yard and we don't feed the squirrels.  They bring over their 'take out' food, and much on it under our trees, lol.  Fawns are precious, don't see too many really young ones that often.  Walnuts are supposed to be super healthy for you!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2015)

We get entertained by all the birds and critters that hang out in our woods.  It's quite interesting to just sit quiet and watch them go through their routines.  Up until just a couple of weeks ago, walking around in the yard was like walking on gravel...with all the nuts and acorns in the grass...but the critters have been real busy cleaning up the yard nicely.  Yeah, walnuts are healthy, but they are a real pain in the neck to collect, and remove the hulls and shells...plus, you need to have rubber gloves on, or your hands will be black for days afterwards....I let the critters take care of all that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2016)

Few quick pics I took a few minutes ago behind my house, not too clear with my pocket camera but still okay.  My pup barked a couple of times and caught my attention.  He's a good boy, didn't keep barking just watched.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 5, 2016)

Such beautiful photos of the deer. Makes me forgive them for eating up my garden every summer.


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Few quick pics I took a few minutes ago behind my house, not too clear with my pocket camera but still okay.  My pup barked a couple of times and caught my attention.  He's a good boy, didn't keep barking just watched.



Yup, the deer are starting to get active.  These pictures look like Mule deer, with most of their Winter coat still intact.  Are you in the Colorado Rockies?  Our Whitetail deer are all sporting their sleek brown coats already, as we had a pretty mild Winter.  I saw a beautiful 8 point buck a couple of days ago, and there is a female staying nearby with a cute pair of fawns.  Then, we have a pair of turkeys that are browsing in the meadow every morning...the male is the biggest turkey I've seen in years.  I'm going to have to try to get a picture of him...he is Impressive.


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Such beautiful photos of the deer. Makes me forgive them for eating up my garden every summer.



I've had deer getting into our garden every year, until about 3 years ago, when I installed one of these "impulse" sprinklers.  It works great, and keeps them at bay quite well.  Here are some ads for the device on EBAY...probably the best prices available.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=scarecrow+sprinkler&_sop=12

Now, If I can just find a reliable means of keeping the raccoons from getting into the corn.......


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Yup, the deer are starting to get active.  These pictures look like Mule deer, with most of their Winter coat still intact.  Are you in the Colorado Rockies?  Our Whitetail deer are all sporting their sleek brown coats already, as we had a pretty mild Winter.  I saw a beautiful 8 point buck a couple of days ago, and there is a female staying nearby with a cute pair of fawns.  Then, we have a pair of turkeys that are browsing in the meadow every morning...the male is the biggest turkey I've seen in years.  I'm going to have to try to get a picture of him...he is Impressive.



We are in Colorado Don, and there seems to be a couple of different types of deer around in the area, don't know which ones are which.  I love to see the deer and their fawns.  Would love to see a picture of that turkey, please post on if you can.


----------



## Guitarist (May 5, 2016)

Little baby bucks?  How old would they be with those new antlers, SeaBreeze?  

Such cute little guys.  

Do the older bucks shed and grow new ones every year?


----------

